# Adam Morrison Cut His Hair!



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

No!!!!!!!!! But at least he still has his 'stache. (yes I am a fan of his hair, haha)


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I can't wait till this clown is out of the NBA.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Now if he could cut about 1 second off his cone drill, he might be ok.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

omg!!1


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

looks like john mayer


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Michael Shannon

http://www.imdb.com/media/rm2854656768/nm0788335


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

The whole reason why I bought Bulls-Cats tickets was to see that hair. ****


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

thaKEAF said:


> omg!!1


:laugh: yeah


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

the joke around the team was that he looked like Jim Carrey in the Cable Guy


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

He's trying to look like Mark Wahlberg.

His success rate is less than 0.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hey, atleast it's a little bit better haha


----------

